
Intel announces full set of new Atom and Xeon server processors to fend off ARM - baazaar
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/152979-intel-announces-full-set-of-new-atom-and-xeon-server-processors-to-fend-off-arm
======
ChuckMcM
This is from 2013 (please add that to the title) and of interest historically
because here 3 years later since, well they haven't managed to fend them off
yet.

